# CAF Domestic Disaster Relief Ops  2008 - 2017 [Merged]



## Jorkapp (29 Apr 2008)

28 Apr 08

*Evacuation Resumes for James Bay reserves*
Article Link



> Colin Perkel
> The Canadian Press
> 
> A mass airlift of flood-threatened First Nations in communities on the shore of James Bay resumed yesterday, one day after rain, fog and snow scuttled complex evacuation plans.
> ...




*Flood Evacuees Arrive* (VIDEO)
Article / Video Link



> The first of up to a thousand evacuees from Northern Ontario have arrived in Stratford today.
> They've been displaced because of flooding near their communities of Kashechewan and Fort Albany.
> 
> Sarah Mcgrath has more on the the last minute preperations of this massive evacuation.





If you look closely in the video, you can see the Air Force is using the C-130 Hercules aircraft to aid in the evacuation of First Nations citizens from flood waters in the James Bay area. I'm currently living in the Stratford area until I'm out west for the summer. Quite a sight seeing a C-130 landing at CMN4. Kudos to our Air personnel for their help in the evacuation.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2008)

Here's the official CF statement from 26 Apr 08:

*Canadian Forces Assist Evacuation in Northern Ontario*

"TORONTO, ONTARIO--(Marketwire - April 26, 2008) - The Government of Canada is deploying Canadian Forces (CF) aircraft to northern Ontario to assist provincial authorities with the evacuation of residents in Kashechewan, Fort Albany, and possibly other locations along the James Bay and Hudson Bay coastline where water levels are rising rapidly.

Helicopters and fixed-wing aircraft will be used to assist Emergency Management Ontario, the Ministry of Natural Resources, and local officials who began evacuations along the Albany River yesterday.

"The Government's first priority is the safety and security of Canadians. On any given day, thousands of Forces' personnel stand ready to help fellow Canadians in times of need," said the Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency.

"Canada Command was created just over two years ago to ensure a clear focus on Canada and continental North America in terms of Canadian Forces domestic operations," said Lt.-Gen Marc Dumais, Commander, Canada Command. "My command's six regional task forces continuously monitor developments in all parts of Canada and remain in close contact with other government authorities."

Four CH-146 Griffon helicopters, one CH-149 Cormorant helicopter, two CC-130 Hercules aircraft, and approximately 40 CF personnel, mostly air crew, from Canadian Forces bases Borden, Goose Bay, Greenwood, Petawawa, Shearwater, Trenton, and Valcartier, will deploy to northern Ontario.

Evacuated residents will be moved to other communities in the region until it is deemed safe for them to return to their homes.

Joint Task Force Central, headquartered in Toronto and responsible for the Ontario region, is leading Canada Command's response to Emergency Management Ontario's request for assistance."

And a few pictures on a blog as well:
http://alexandrasutherland.myknet.org


----------



## DirtyDog (29 Apr 2008)

I was nominated for a 24 hour notice to move QRF to go to James Bay.  Someone who really wanted to go, volunteered to take my place.  I didn't fight him about it....


----------



## Armymedic (29 Apr 2008)

Now if we could just throw in a Globemaster as well...

"See Lefties, the big honkin plane isn't just for Afghanistan."


----------



## geo (29 Apr 2008)

I really don't understand why we keep sending / allowing people to go back to Kasheshewan & Fort Albany.... throw in Atawapiskat for good measure..... Isn't it time to bulldoze all three communities into the ground and build something better..... on high ground.

Provide water, provide sewers - build a good sized town that could be sustainable over the long term. ???


----------



## beenthere (29 Apr 2008)

Evacuation from there is pretty much a routine event. I saw a clip on the news that there's no plan to move the communities. Doesn't make much sense to leave them there as flooding causes problems with such regularity but who knows. I've been up there and most of the land is very low and it's important to have the communities on the river so maybe there is no better site.


----------



## geo (29 Apr 2008)

Been up there too... many, many times over a period of 15 years..... same problem every time!

Nothing that you couldn't solve with several jerry cans of gas & some matches..... but, that's my "not DS" solution to the  problem


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2008)

It appears the flying portion of the support will be tapering off soon, while the Canadian Rangers step up....

*Canadian Forces Continue to Assist Flood Victims in Northern Ontario*
CF News release, 01 May 01 08, 17:22 ET
Release link

TORONTO, ONTARIO--(Marketwire - May 1, 2008) - In response to a request for assistance from provincial authorities, Canadian Forces (CF) aircrews evacuated approximately 1 000 residents from the First Nations communities of Kashechewan, Fort Albany, and Attiwapiskat after the region recently experienced heavy flooding. Codenamed Operation CRATOS, the airlift has concluded and focus has now shifted to the provision of ground support by the Canadian Rangers.

Seven Canadian Rangers and two Canadian Ranger instructors are now providing assistance to residents of Attawapiskat including monitoring water levels, conducting fire patrols, and general humanitarian services, with more Rangers on standby should they be needed. The Canadian Rangers are part-time reservists who provide a military presence in remote, isolated and coastal communities of Canada.

"I'm extremely proud of the contribution the men and women of the Canadian Forces have made to the evacuation of these communities, said the Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency. "Their continuing efforts to ensure a safe and secure environment will no doubt ease the return for residents of these towns."

"The Canadian Forces always stand ready to serve Canadians in need," said Lieutenant-General Marc Dumais, Commander of Canada Command. "This week, a number of communities across Canada have been challenged by severe weather and I am proud that the CF were able to alleviate the distress of residents of Kashechewan, Fort Albany, and Attiwapiskat. With the ongoing support of the Canadian Rangers, I hope that people can regain their lives with as little disruption as possible."

Under Operation CRATOS, the CF airlifted 1 000 people to Moosenee, Kapuskasing, Hearst, Stratford, Sault Ste. Marie, and Thunder Bay, Ont. between 27 and 29 April, using a combination of fixed and rotary wing aircraft:

- Two CC-130 Hercules aircraft from Trenton, Ont. and Greenwood, N.S.;
- Seven CH-146 Griffon helicopters from Kingston and Petawawa, Ont, and Valcartier and Bagotville, Que.;
- One CH-149 Cormorant helicopter from Gander, Nfld; and
- One CH-124 Sea King helicopter from Shearwater, N.S.

Canadian Rangers are dedicated, knowledgeable members of the Canadian Forces who play an important role in advancing public recognition of Canada's First Nations and Inuit groups. There are currently 4,200 Canadian Rangers in 165 communities across Canada but this number is expected to increase to 4,800 by March 2008, as part of the Government of Canada's expansion plan.

Operation CRATOS is still in effect until the end of flooding season in Northern Ontario.


----------



## geo (2 May 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> It appears the flying portion of the support will be tapering off soon, while the Canadian Rangers step up....
> 
> *Canadian Forces Continue to Assist Flood Victims in Northern Ontario*
> CF News release, 01 May 01 08, 17:22 ET
> ...



Mmmm..... Gov't mathematics ;D
on 1 May 08 declare that the rangers currently have 4200 personnel AND
that by March 08, they'll have 4800 personnel !  ???  !  WTF
Are they off by one year ... should be 2009 OR did they lose 600 people between march & april ???


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2010)

This from CBC.ca:


> The Department of National Defence was preparing Friday to help Newfoundland communities devastated by Hurricane Igor, CBC News has learned.
> 
> A DND official said the department was "pre-positioning resources" in case it gets "a request for assistance."
> 
> ...


More here.

Edited to add Defence Minister's statement from Tuesday 21 Sept 10:


> “The Government of Canada, the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Forces continue to closely monitor the effects and impact of Tropical Storm Igor as the storm system moves away from our Eastern coast.  I spoke with Premier Danny Williams Tuesday and assured him that the Canadian Forces stand ready to respond should the support of its personnel, equipment and specialized capabilities be needed to help the people of Newfoundland and Labrador.
> 
> The Canadian Forces have Provincial Liaison Officers working within, or in regular contact with, the respective Emergency Measures Organizations of all Atlantic provinces.  The Canadian Forces have not received any requests for support, but we continue to stand ready to provide assistance, if required.
> 
> I join all Canadians in sending the people of Newfoundland and Labrador, and all of Atlantic Canada, our best wishes.  We know they will stand together and provide each the support for which Canadians are known."


----------



## SARgirl (24 Sep 2010)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100924/national/cda_tropical_weather



> Military will help hurricane cleanup efforts
> 
> By The Canadian Press
> 
> ...



Edited to add the quote box.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2010)

This from the PM's Office, highlights mine:


> Prime Minister Stephen Harper today expressed support for the people of Newfoundland and Labrador as they recover from Hurricane Igor.  The Prime Minister toured areas affected by the hurricane and also announced that *the Government of Canada would be deploying the assets and skills of the Canadian Forces to respond to a call for assistance by the province to address critical requirements in the aftermath of the storm.  *He was joined by Danny Williams, Premier of Newfoundland and Labrador, and Senator Fabian Manning.
> 
> “Today, I saw first hand the very serious damage caused by Hurricane Igor,” said the Prime Minister.  “Our Government stands behind Newfoundlanders and Labradorians and we will be dispatching Canadian Forces personnel immediately to the hardest hit areas to provide emergency supplies and to assist local authorities with medical evacuations and the rebuilding of critical infrastructure.”
> 
> ...



From the Backgrounder:


> As a result of Hurricane Igor, the Central, Eastern and Avalon areas of the Newfoundland have experienced the worst damage in history. Over 80 communities in two of the province’s major peninsulas – the Bonavista and Burin – are isolated and are running low of essential supplies with access to emergency services severely hampered by damage to roads and bridges.
> 
> Given the situation, the province of Newfoundland and Labrador has requested federal assistance to support current provincial emergency response efforts to deal with the aftermath of the hurricane.
> 
> ...



Stay safe, troops...


----------



## kkwd (24 Sep 2010)

Here are some photos of storm damage. I don't own the photos, I am just posting the link that was sent to me.
 Igor Damage


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Sep 2010)

Off to Newfoundland for bridging operation  






A military convoy from CFB Gagetown in Oromocto, N.B., passed through the county on Friday afternoon on its way to Newfoundland to assist with reconstruction efforts following hurricane Igor's devastation to the island. Stellarton native Cpl. Blake Roach

A military convoy from CFB Gagetown in Oromocto, N.B., passed through the county on Friday afternoon on its way to Newfoundland to assist with reconstruction efforts following hurricane Igor's devastation to the island. Stellarton native Cpl. Blake Roach was driving one of the lead vehicles and he said they were told late Thursday evening that they would be deployed. He said there were about 130 troops travelling in the convoy that was made up of more than 30 vehicles. Roach added that they were told they could be in Newfoundland for up to two weeks as part of "mostly a bridging operation." Ray Burns - The News


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Sep 2010)

N.S. sailors to help Newfoundland
Ships, helicopters en route to repair hurricane damage
Last Updated: Friday, September 24, 2010 | 6:35 PM AT 
CBC News





The Halifax-based HMCS Montreal is said to be preparing to head to Newfoundland. (CBC) 

Sailors from CFB Halifax are heading to Newfoundland to help repair the destruction brought by Hurricane Igor.

On Friday afternoon, Prime Minister Stephen Harper announced that Canada's navy and army would be pitching in to assist damaged communities.

Harper spoke while visiting storm-ravaged towns in Newfoundland's Trinity Bay.

The Newfoundland and Labrador government is unofficially expecting the tally of Igor's damage to reach $100 million.

Soldiers and sailors will be supplying power and delivering supplies to stranded Newfoundlanders whose roads were washed out by Tuesday's flooding.

The Department of National Defence provided few details, but CBC News learned that three Halifax-based vessels are en route to Newfoundland.

The frigate HMCS St. John's was on fishery patrol and has been diverted to the island.

HMCS Fredericton was on its way back to Halifax after a month-long tour of the Great Lakes, but now it's going to Newfoundland.

The coastal defense vessel HMCS Moncton was also at sea but has been redirected to Newfoundland.

The three ships will be joined by at least two Sea King helicopters.

HMCS Montreal was still in Halifax Friday afternoon, but sources told CBC News that crews spent most of Thursday loading it with supplies to take to Newfoundland.

It was not confirmed when it would leave Nova Scotia.

Canada's East Coast navy regularly helps the victims of natural disasters. HMCS Athabaskan and HMCS Halifax were sent to Haiti to help in the relief effort following the devastating earthquake that rocked that country. 


Edited to fix a formating error..


----------



## old medic (25 Sep 2010)

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20100925/igor-newfounland-100925/



> Military ships, helicopters and trucks arrived in Newfoundland Saturday, bringing equipment and personnel to help people stranded in coastal communities pummeled by hurricane Igor.
> 
> The military support arrived as RCMP confirmed that a body found buried under debris on a beach was that of 80-year-old Allan Duffett, who was swept out to sea when the road beneath him collapsed in the Random Island area, about 100 kilometres northwest of St. John's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Sep 2010)

Military begins Igor deployment
Fewer than 2,600 still lack electricity, Newfoundland Power says
Last Updated: Saturday, September 25, 2010 | 5:49 PM NT .
CBC News  

Military relief is arriving in Newfoundland and the lights are coming back on in the wake of Hurricane Igor.





HMCS Fredericton prepares to leave St. John's harbour for Random Island on Bonavista Peninsula. (CBC)

Canadian Forces soldiers have arrived to begin relief work in areas devastated by last Tuesday's devastating storm.

The military's Operation Llama will focus on rebuilding two key bridges to the Burin and Bonavista Peninsulas. The military also has the capability of providing clean drinking water for those in need.

"We understand that there's a great need out there," said Brig.-Gen. Tony Stack. "We're certainly willing to go to whatever means [are] necessary."

"We feel that we have a good handle" on the reconstruction, said Tom Hedderson, Newfoundland and Labrador's minister of transportation and works. But he cautioned that the situation remains changeable.

"We're not taking any chances here," he said.

Hedderson said the Fogo ferry MV Nonia has been sent to Placentia with gas supplies for the area.

Food and water are also en route to cut-off areas on the peninsulas southwest and northwest of St. John's.

The Canadian navy's HMCS Fredericton arrived in St. John's harbour around 6 a.m. Saturday. After a brief stopover, it set out for Random Island, one of the areas hit hardest by the hurricane.

HMCS Fredericton will support several specialized helicopters, which are set to speed repairs and work overnight in the island's most damaged areas.

"These assets will support the ability to fly at night and heavy lifting capacity," Hedderson said.

"Looking at the resources that we had — because obviously we need all the support that we can get — the gap that we saw was nighttime, especially as it applies to isolated communities.".

Two more navy ships and at least two Sea King helicopters have also been sent to the island, loaded with generators, fuel, food and water.

The provincial government has also stationed one of its ferries and two helicopters at Clarenville. They will be dedicated to getting supplies to isolated communities on the Bonavista Peninsula.

Lt.-Cmdr. Pierre Babinsky told CBC News the Canadian Forces had been expecting the call to provide emergency relief in Newfoundland.

Military personnel will handle any assignment they are given, from supplying power to delivering supplies to stranded Newfoundlanders whose roads were washed out by Tuesday's flooding, Babinsky said.

Power being restored
Bob Pike of Newfoundland Power said fewer than 2,600 households were still without power Saturday morning.

That number included as many as 1,500 in the metro St. John's area, including "tangly areas," such as Thomas Street in the west end of the city, Pike said.

Many on the hammered Bonavista Peninsula now have their power back, Pike said.

Newfoundland Power cautioned there may be more temporary disruptions as crews try to strengthen lines against coming fall winds but said these should last only minutes.

"Some customers may find their power out … that's a control thing," Pike said.

Politicians tour devastated communities
On Friday, Prime Minister Stephen Harper surveyed some of the worst damage wrought in eastern Newfoundland by Hurricane Igor, which meteorologists now describe as a historic weather disaster.

Harper, who has already offered federal emergency assistance to the province, visited Trouty and Britannia, two Trinity Bay communities that were among Igor's casualties.

Premier Danny Williams, who joined Harper and Senator Fabian Manning's tour, said the level of damage he'd seen Wednesday was shocking, particularly at Random Island, a 35-kilometre-long island nestled into the west side of Trinity Bay.

Williams visited Britannia, where 80-year-old Alan Duffett was swept away to the sea with rock and debris when a road gave way beneath his feet during the height of Tuesday's storm. Duffett's body was recovered Saturday.

"When we finally got down to the area of the island where the gentleman lost his life, that was just a terrible scene," Williams said. "It was completely gouged and torn away."

The Newfoundland and Labrador government is unofficially expecting the tally of Igor's damage to reach $100 million.

While emergency road connections are being made, Williams said long-term solutions will take time. "It's going to be a month, three weeks to a month, before we get all the transportation issues dealt with," he said.

Worst storm in recent era
Igor, which crumbled highways and bridges and knocked out power to tens of thousands of people, left thousands of people still stranded Friday, with shortages of gas, food and other supplies becoming increasingly pronounced.

"There are no hurricanes/post-tropical events of this magnitude striking Newfoundland in the modern era," Environment Canada said in a statement.

"In statistical terms, this was effectively a 50- to 100-year event, depending on how one chooses to define it."


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Sep 2010)

'Sense of security' from military involvement, Hedderson — Photo by Joe Gibbons/The Telegram 
Brig.-Gen. Tony Stack and Transportation Minister Tom Hedderson hold a joint news conference to update Hurricane Igor clean up efforts.
Published on September 25th, 2010  

The Canadian Forces' involvement in the cleanup of the aftermath of hurricane Igor should give people in this province a “sense of security,” says Transportation Minister Tom Hedderson.





— Photo by Joe Gibbons/The Telegram 
Brig.-Gen. Tony Stack and Transportation Minister Tom Hedderson hold a joint news conference to update Hurricane Igor clean up efforts.


Hedderson and Brig.-Gen. Tony Stack spoke to the media Saturday afternoon at the Fire and Emergency Services office in St. John’s about the cleanup efforts and military involvement.

The province has commissioned its ferries to bring supplies to areas that are still cut off, Hedderson explained.

The MV Nonia has recently arrived in Marystown with 80,000 litres of fuel and when the boat returns it will be stocked with food and sent back, while the MV Island Joiner is going up and down the coast of Bonavista Bay handing out supplies.

Hedderson said communities seem to coping in the wake of Igor.

“We are making steady progress in our recovery efforts. Municipalities from all reports seem to be coping very, very well with their respective issues,” he said. “We’ve been in contact now with upwards of 200 municipalities, and, again, we seem to be able to get from them that they are coping very, very well.”

Stack explained that there are three navy ships offshore including the HMCS St. John’s, the HCMS Fredericton and the HMCS Montreal, which is en route to take part in “Operation Lama” — the Forces’ standing contingency plan for hurricane relief.

Stack said four regiments of engineers4 Engineer Support Regiment, totally 140 personnel, have also landed at Argentia and are getting their bearings before spreading out to affected communities.

Those engineers are primarily in place to help rebuild bridges — including bridges on the Bonavista and Burin peninsulas — and to deliver fresh water where it’s needed, he said.

Stack praised the province’s response and said the military is here to support provincial efforts.

“What we bring is an additional capability to what they have, and we are totally and completely responsive to the needs of the province. We take our lead from Fire and Emergency Services here. All requests for support get funneled through this organization here and we are completely responsive to that.”

The naval fleet has more than 600 personnel available, though those crews are really there to help support the Sea King helicopters, which will be based out of Gander.

Though Hedderson said the province has a good handle on the reconstruction, he said they aren’t taking any chances.

“We’re pleased to have (the military) because it gives us a sense of security that we can fall back, especially with the capacity for water,” said Hedderson. “We’re certainly looking forward to working with them, and what it adds is a dimension of getting to some of these areas and isolated communities quicker and getting them on stream.”

One of the gaps in provincial capability that the military will be able to provide, said Hederson, is nighttime flying.

“We already knew that that was a capability of the Canadian forces, and we immediately made that request, and also put a caveat on that we would be keeping them on call in case we needed others,” he said.

Stack said the Canadian Forces are committed to doing whatever they can to provide relief to isolated communities.

“We’ve got a lot of people that have done this of professional work all over the world, and we’re just really happy to be able to do it for our own people in the province of Newfoundland and Labrador, realizing that Newfoundland-Labradorians have great resilience. They’re getting on with sorting themselves out and helping their own situation, but we’re certainly willing to go to whatever means necessary to bring assistance.”

Hedderson also provided updates on road connections:

— The Long Pond Bridge on the Burin Peninsula is expected to be complete late Monday

— Rattle Brook Bridge expected to be completed midday Sunday

— Connection to the town of Bonavista is expected by midday Sunday with light traffic only through Port Rexton

— Some communities on Route 235 on Bonavista Peninsula may be connected within the next couple of days, but won’t all be connected for at least another week

— Random Island is now reconnected

— Eastport Peninsula is now connected

— Stock Cove Road on the Bonavista Peninsula expected to be connected by Sunday evening

— Sunnyside is connected

— Route 205 to St. Jones is connected, though some roads within the community are still severed

— Route 204 to Hodges Cove will be completed late Saturday with the remainder of the route through to Southport likely to take several more days

— Route 232 to Harvourt expected to be connected later today with the remainder of Route 232 through to Burgoynes Cove likely to take several more days to a week.

Fixed slight error in article...


----------



## Veiledal (27 Sep 2010)

ST. JOHN'S, NFLD. (NEWS1130) - Many towns in Newfoundland are still without clean supplies, as the Canadian Forces provide 24/7 clean-up now that Hurricane Igor has passed.

With winds as strong as 170 kilometres an hour and rainfall in some places of more than 200 millimetres, many communities have been left without fresh water, food or gas.

Matthew Riggs, is a reporter with VOCM in St. John's, Newfoundland.  He says this was nothing compared to Tropical Storm Chantal and Hurricane Earl during the summer.  "It's simply unbelievable the level of damage.  Actually, we did a story there's an estimated $75 million worth of damage.  I don't think it's anything that people in this province have seen for a long, long time."

Engineers are among many of the military personnel there to help rebuild.  At its peak 60,000 customers were without power.  An 80-year-old man was swept out to sea by the waves on Random Island, off Newfoundland's east coast. The RCMP confirmed his body was found on Saturday buried under debris. 
main story http://www.news1130.com/news/national/article/106757--canadian-forces-help-clean-up-after-hurricane-igor

good to let canadians know we can help out at home as well


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Sep 2010)

A CTV journalist (mainland variety) reported that there was nothing for the CF to do, so they were just sitting around. The clip appears to have been pulled and replaced with a shot of a huge gap where a bridge used to be, along with a statement by an officer that a bridge would be constructed.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Sep 2010)

I heard that clip, when he said that, I knew he was talking out of his arse and clicked off the link.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2010)

.... here:


> Operation LAMA (A) 02-10 is the Canadian Forces (CF) joint response to the devastation caused by Hurricane Igor to
> southern and eastern Newfoundland on 21 September 2010. Hurricane Igor caused widespread damage across parts of
> eastern Newfoundland on Tuesday, 21 Sept 10, as heavy rains flooded communities, washed out roads and stranded
> some residents in their homes. Most heavily hit were the Burin and Bonne Vista Peninsulas.
> ...


Also attached if link doesn't work for you.


----------



## observor 69 (7 Oct 2010)

These were taken in Bonavista Newfoundland during & after the Igor storm. They are much more telling than the images we saw on TV news.



 http://www2.swgc.ca/npritchett/


----------



## Sapplicant (12 Oct 2010)

Random, but relevant, question here. Do they (units from Gagetown) have measures in place to make sure no Newfoundland soil finds its back to New Brunswick?


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2010)

Yes they do.

When equipment is moved to any location outside of the "Home Base" it is always put through a thorough wash.  It is washed before leaving Gagetown, and washed again before leaving Newfoundland.  This process has always been in effect.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Oct 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Random, but relevant, question here. Do they (units from Gagetown) have measures in place to make sure no Newfoundland soil finds its back to New Brunswick?



They will follow all federal regulations and any provicinal regulations.

That said, to my knowledge there is no quarantine of Newfoundland - I'm curious about the background to your question?


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Oct 2010)

I think _any_ vehicle getting on the ferry is subjected to a washing.  



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> They will follow all federal regulations and any provicinal regulations.
> 
> That said, to my knowledge there is no quarantine of Newfoundland - I'm curious about the background to your question?





> people don’t realize it, but when it comes time to leave the island via the ferry, your vehicle will be treated to a washing and vacuuming at the terminal. No, it’s not a quaint custom; *it’s to keep the Newfoundland soil in Newfoundland in order to prevent the spread of potato canker, a soil borne disease*. To speed the process, wash your tent pegs beforehand, as they’ll be inspected too. Also, don’t attempt to take any vegetable matter out of the province, even if those unique blue potatoes are the best thing you’ve ever tasted.



Source:  http://www.suite101.com/content/travelling-to-newfoundland-a27418


----------



## Sapplicant (12 Oct 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> That said, to my knowledge there is no quarantine of Newfoundland - I'm curious about the background to your question?



Potato Wart Disease. As near as I know, the quarantine is still in place. It surfaced in a few fields in PEI back in 2000 and caused a pretty big headache for the farmers. If I'm not mistaken, the USA closed their border to PEI potatoes for a while, which can really cripple regions where farming is the driving force of the economy. Oddly enough, I got to thinking about it while picking rocks on a potato harvester here in NB, and figured I'd ask.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (12 Oct 2010)

According to Marine Atlantic's description of both the Port Aux Basques and Argentia terminals it outlines briefly the inspection and washing procedures for vehicles leaving Newfoundland.  http://www.marine-atlantic.ca/en/travelers/terminals.shtml

I also recall that the cost associated with this was downloaded to the customer quite a while ago.  http://www.releases.gov.nl.ca/releases/1997/forest/0926n01.htm


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2010)

Herc & 2 x Griffons for now, according to this from the _Toronto Sun_:


> The Ontario Provincial Police have called in the military to help pull more than 300 people stranded on Hwy. 402 between London and Sarnia by a severe winter storm.
> 
> The military helicopters, brought in from CFB Trenton after Lambton County declared a state of emergency, are standing by for now because visibility is so poor on the highway, they'd have nowhere to land.
> 
> ...



More from CBC.ca and the Canadian Press.


----------



## riggermade (14 Dec 2010)

There's good use of military resources...OPP had been issuing warnings all day yesterday to stay off the roads down there...even the snowplows aren't running


----------



## old medic (14 Dec 2010)

Military evacuating 300 drivers stranded on Ontario highway
http://news.nationalpost.com/2010/12/14/more-than-300-drivers-stranded-on-ontario-highway/




> Canadian Forces helicopters have started evacuating some of the more than 300 motorists stranded on a snow-clogged stretch of Ontario highway between London and Sarnia.
> 
> Two Griffon helicopters are now air-lifting dozens of people who spent Monday night huddling in their cars on Highway 402, after intense snow squalls reduced visibility to near-zero levels and piled huge drifts across the usually busy expressway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snakedoc (14 Dec 2010)

wow, the situation on the highway sounds pretty dire over there.  Glad the CF can help!


----------



## dimsum (14 Dec 2010)

Yikes.  How bad is London and east?  I was supposed to be taking VIA from Toronto to London tomorrow.


----------



## Sapplicant (14 Dec 2010)

*Beach vacation turns frozen night on Hwy 402*
http://www.metronews.ca/halifax/canada/article/718977--beach-vacation-turns-frozen-night-on-hwy-402




> SARNIA, Ont. - A family with visions of a Mexican beach in their heads found themselves huddled for warmth under thin shawls overnight, stranded on a snow-swept Ontario highway along with some 300 other marooned motorists.
> 
> The Bhushan family was en route Monday to Detroit for a flight to warmer climes when a fierce storm battered the southwestern reaches of the province, closing a 30-kilometre stretch of Highway 402.
> 
> ...


----------



## DCRabbit (14 Dec 2010)

Why not use 400 THS at Borden.. it's closer. Unless they're not equipped to do this kind of stuff.


----------



## Loachman (14 Dec 2010)

Because the weather there is dogballs too.


----------



## DCRabbit (14 Dec 2010)

Ahh.. well, that would put the kibosh on that, wouldn't it.


----------



## Loachman (14 Dec 2010)

Just a tad.

Borden's current weather: SPECI CYBN 142205Z AUTO 29009KT 5/8SM -SN VV001 M10/M11 A2972=

SPECIal Report (as opposed to the regular hourlies) CYBN (Borden) Date/Time Zulu Automatic Weather Observation Station Winds 290 degrees at 9 knots, Visibility 5/8 statute miles (about one-sixth of VFR requirements in controlled airspace or at night; it was down to 3/8 miles a while ago) in light snow, Vertical Visibility 100 feet, Temperature -10C, Dewpoint -11C, Altimeter Setting 29.72 inches of mercury.

And it's dark, too.

This is consistent with the now-expired forecast.


----------



## DCRabbit (14 Dec 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Just a tad.
> 
> Borden's current weather: SPECI CYBN 142205Z AUTO 29009KT 5/8SM -SN VV001 M10/M11 A2972=
> 
> ...



 Hey, just like the winters there when I was a kid in the 70s/80s.


----------



## SkyHeff (14 Dec 2010)

I live on the west end of London, and it's been fine here all day, but I could see the storm just to the west where it has been sitting. It's 8pm local and it's just starting to snow here and the radar shows the streamers heading our way.

I have friends in the reserves here that were called out to help with the situation on the 402 and haven't heard from them since.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2010)

CF's official word on the subject:


> The Government of Canada was pleased to respond to a request for federal assistance from the Province of Ontario, to assist stranded motorists on the snow-covered Western portion of Highway 402, in South Western Ontario.
> 
> As part of the federal assistance, two CH-146 Search and Rescue Griffon helicopters evacuated motorists to warming stations established in the vicinity. The helicopters moved overnight and as soon as weather permitted began providing assistance to those in distress. A CH-130 Hercules aircraft provided aerial support and weather assessment throughout. Three other Griffon helicopters were standing by to assist. Other provincial efforts permitted the evacuation of approximately 150 motorists.
> 
> ...


----------



## acooper (14 Dec 2010)

We had a vendor meeting today with folks from Toronto, and they said the drive was bad but not horrible from Toronto to London. London to Essex on the 401 was not fun at all, and they were a good 15-20 minutes late. The 401 East of Hwy 77 (Leamington) has been closed off and on since Sunday evening, but I think was open most of today.

I just hope by Friday the roads are half decent from Ottawa down to Windsor. Haven't seen DH since Thanksgiving! I also hope that they get those motorists unstranded soon. I think I"ll have DH get together an emergency kit for the jeep while he's here. For the rest of the week, I'll always be in town or close enough to homes/traffic to be ok. But who knows what the new year will bring!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Dec 2010)

Reports say that all stranded motorists have been rescued and relocated. Only one minor injury. Now comes the clearing and recovery operation.


----------



## Bin-Rat (15 Dec 2010)

Here's a quick update on Military Help For Sarnia and Area

Full story Click here London Free Press

Soldiers on all-terrain carriers and snowmobiles are spreading throughout Middlesex and Lambton counties Wednesday to search for those stranded by snowstorms.

Four BV-206s — two-part articulated and tracked vehicles — have been deployed out of the Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre in Trenton.

They will be working four of 12 sectors in snowbound areas west of London with Canadian Rangers on snowmobiles.

“The Rangers have experience working in harsh winter conditions,” said Capt. Scott Costen of 31 Canadian Brigade Group in London.

OPP continue to lead this next stage of aid to stranded travellers and snowbound rural residents, he said.

Besides making sure all motorists have been brought to safety, the military will help bring supplies, such as medicine, to rural residents storm-stayed, Costen said.

Military personnel are staying in London but the base of operations is Wrightmans Corners north of Strathroy.


----------



## brihard (15 Dec 2010)

Heff18 said:
			
		

> I live on the west end of London, and it's been fine here all day, but I could see the storm just to the west where it has been sitting. It's 8pm local and it's just starting to snow here and the radar shows the streamers heading our way.
> 
> I have friends in the reserves here that were called out to help with the situation on the 402 and haven't heard from them since.



A buddy of mine from the Tor Scot R reported the same, that he was on class C all of a sudden due to a callout.


----------



## gun runner (15 Dec 2010)

All of our members who are helping out down there, be safe, and show us proud to the nation! Ubique.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 May 2011)

What most people don't realize that OP LAMA is still an ongoing, but we are slowly closing it down....

This weekend marked one of the final chapters to this:

Soldiers return to Igor-struck Trouty
CBC News Posted: May 2, 2011 10:52 AM NT Last Updated: May 2, 2011 10:52 AM NT






Soldiers returned to Trouty to remove an emergency bridge erected after Hurricane Igor last fall. (CBC ) 





Rick Nolan said residents of Trouty welcomed soldiers back, months after they set up an emergency bridge in the community. CBC

The Canadian military has returned to a small village on Newfoundland's Bonavista Peninsula with soldiers replacing a temporary bridge erected in the wake of Hurricane Igor.

Trouty, a community of just a few dozen households, was upended in September when Igor blew apart an old bridge and wiped out the only road. The village was one of the communities where the Canadian Forces were dispatched in the wake of the storm.

Soldiers put up an emergency bridge for the winter, and on Saturday began removing it.

Maj. Rick Nolan said people in Trouty were grateful for the military's help.

"One woman came by and said it's great to see her little green ants back at work. She lives up on the hill and looking down at us, like little green ants working," Nolan said in an interview.

A dirt road with a culvert now reconnects Trouty to the rest of the peninsula's road network, and plans are afoot for a permanent bridge.

Resident Sylvia Hiscock said people in the town have much appreciated the aid.

"I guess it's sad to see them leaving, but we're happy that they came and helped us out at the time of the storm," she told CBC News. "We're gradually getting back to normal now."

The Newfoundland and Labrador government has budgeted $121 million for Igor-related repairs to bridges, roads, culverts and other infrastructure. Of that money, $56 million is budgeted to be spent this year and next.


----------



## 57Chevy (4 May 2011)

Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

Armed forces to help flood victims in Montérégie
By Michelle Lalonde, Montreal GazetteMay 4, 2011
http://www.montrealgazette.com/Armed+forces+help+flood+victims+Mont%c3%a9r%c3%a9gie/4728161/story.html#ixzz1LQb7bRkF

Canadian armed forces troops will be deployed to some of worst-hit areas of the Montérégie by Thursday morning to help exhausted residents cope with record flooding along the Richelieu River and the shores of Lake Champlain.

“People here are sick of it; they are exasperated and exhausted,” said Gilles Dolbec, mayor of St. Jean sur Richelieu.

“In some parts of town the water is three feet deep and people have to wear thigh boots to get through there, like you wear when you go fishing,” he said.

Residents have been lugging sandbags and moving possessions out of the water’s way for the past 10 days. Some have been staying up at night to ensure sump pumps keep working.

Water levels in Lake Champlain and the Richelieu River have never been this high, said Eric Doneys, a spokesperson for Quebec’s public safety department in the region.

“The river is already about a metre higher than normal and we expect it to rise another 15 to 20 centimetres by Friday, although that is very difficult to say because the river is spreading sideways,” he said, adding the last time water levels in Lake Champlain approached anything near this level was in 1869.

Volunteers from the Quebec division of the Canadian Red Cross are staffing respite centres in five hard-hit municipalities: St. Jean, Iberville, St. Blaise sur Richelieu, Ste. Anne de Sabrevois and St. Paul de l’Île aux Noix.

Several towns along the river have declared states of emergency, and police and firefighters are touring the region to assess whether more homes should be evacuated. To date, more than 1,500 homes and cottages have been affected by flooding, 750 in St. Jean sur Richelieu alone.

Most residents who have been forced to leave their flooded homes have taken shelter with friends and family, but the Red Cross did have to find accommodation for 129 families in hotels and inns, said Red Cross spokesperson Geneviève Déry.

So far, the respite centres are not set up for overnight stays, but the Red Cross is ready for mass evacuations, Déry said, with hundreds of cots, blankets and personal hygiene kits stored at a warehouse in St. Jean.

St. Jean resident Diane Boloten was worried about a power failure Wednesday, as she and many of her neighbours were using electric pumps to keep the water in their homes from rising higher.

“Everything is running off electricity, so I hear the system is stressed. I have a generator in my garage, but I can’t get into the garage because of the water, which is knee-high outside my garage doors,” said Boloten, who has been coping with water in her house since April 23.

Public Safety Minister Robert Dutil has requested help for the region from the Canadian Armed Forces, and that request was accepted Wednesday, confirmed Dutil’s press attaché, Mathieu St-Pierre.

He said priorities were being set for the troops at a coordinating meeting Wednesday afternoon in Quebec City, and the relief effort in the Montérégie will be coordinated by Quebec’s Junior Public Safety Minister Guy Laroche.

Water levels are expect to rise until Friday, then plateau during the weekend and should begin to subside slowly starting Monday, according to Eric Doney of Quebec’s public safety department

Photo:
Flooding along the Richelieu River hasn't been seen like this in more than 100 years. A St. Jean sur Richelieu resident surveys the scene Wednesday.

Photograph by: Dave Sidaway


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 May 2011)

News Room
Government Of Canada Annoucement On Flood Relief Efforts In Quebec

MA - 11.037 - May 5, 2011

OTTAWA – Media are invited to attend an update by the Honourable Christian Paradis, Minister of Natural Resources Canada, on behalf of the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, on the Government of Canada’s decision to send the Canadian Forces to provide assistance to the residents of Quebec.

When: Thursday, May 5, 2011, at 1 p.m. (EST)
Where: Conference Room D, National Defence Headquarters, 101 Colonel By Drive

-30-

Notes to editor / news director: 
Media are asked to arrive at 12:15 p.m. Entrance will be through the Nicholas Street security gate. 


Media may join the news conference by telephone at the following number: 1-877-974-0450 for all calls from within North America or 416-644-3418 for calls from outside North America. 

Imagery of the Canadian Forces assisting with flood relief efforts, will be available after the news conference: http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/common/combatcamera/home-eng.asp


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 May 2011)

News Room
Government Of Canada And The Canadian Forces Assist Those Affected By Flooding In The Province Of Quebec
NR11.037 - May 5, 2011

OTTAWA – The Government of Canada has asked the Canadian Forces to position military personnel and equipment in the Montérégie area of Quebec in response to a formal request from the Province of Quebec for assistance.

"This Government stands ready to help Canadians facing crises, and we are moving quickly to assist the people of the Montérégie region," said the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence. "Our men and women in uniform, many of whom live and work in the area, will help the Montérégie region through this emergency."

Canada Command's Joint Task Force East, headquartered in Montreal, will be coordinating the Canadian Forces assistance effort, which may include protection of municipal infrastructure, private residences and essential access roads. The advance party of the Immediate Response Unit from Le 2e Bataillon Royal 22ième Régiment has already begun its move from Valcartier to St-Hyacinthe to position itself for assistance.

“The families of Quebec can count on our Government to answer the call during this challenging time,” said Minister Paradis, Minister of Natural Resources and Minister for Quebec. “The efficiency and professionalism of our Canadian Forces will help ensure that every possible will be done to help those in need as a result of the flooding.”

"Our men and women of the Canadian Forces are ready to join the Quebec provincial and municipal authorities to assist residents affected by the floods," said Lieutenant-General Walter Semianiw, Commander of Canada Command. "Canadians can rest assured that, with little or no warning, the Canadian Forces are always ready to help Canadians in distress anywhere in Canada."

The Canadian Forces are working closely with their federal partners and Quebec to determine what assets support will best assist the affected population.


----------



## 57Chevy (5 May 2011)

Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

Military aids weary Que. flood victims
Premier Jean Charest says flooding 'unprecedented'
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2011/05/05/quebec-record-flooding-army.html?ref=rss
CBC News  May 5, 2011

Residents along Quebec's Richelieu River honked their car horns and waved in delight as Canadian soldiers arrived Thursday to help flood victims in St-Jean-sur-Richelieu, south of Montreal.

Soldiers were deployed to the flooded region a day after Quebec Premier Jean Charest asked the Canadian Forces for help. 
About 500 soldiers have been sent to the area from CFB Valcartier. Another 100 reservists from the Montreal area were dispatched to the flood zone to support local emergency officials already on the ground.

"Basically, we'll be filling out sandbags, distributing whether food or water, protecting any infrastructure, or if requested, evacuating people," said 2nd Lt. Julien Beauchamp-Laliberté.

At least 3,000 homes and businesses have been flooded in the Richelieu Valley, and 1,000 people had left their homes by Thursday morning in the worst flooding in the region in 150 years.

The area's Royal Military College is among the buildings cleared.

Premier says flooding 'exceptional'

Charest flew to the waterlogged region Thursday afternoon to survey the damage, and said he'd never seen such flooding.

"These floods are the most important that we've seen in Quebec since the disaster of the Saguenay-Lac-St-Jean in the 1990s," the premier told reporters, referring to the flash flood in 1996 that washed out the Saguenay after torrential rains.

"It's not the same thing of course, and we're fortunate there has not been a loss of life, but it's the most important floods we've seen in Quebec in the last 50 years."

Quebec will compensate people and municipalities for some of the damage. But he warned that the government couldn't pay for everything.

"Programs will never manage to compensate people for everything they have lost," Charest said.

"It hurts me to say this today. But it's not true that we can compensate everything. It's impossible."

He said the waters were continuing to rise and that it would take time just to stop the flooding, let alone rebuild. "Yes, we get floods in Quebec in the spring, but this is exceptional, and it doesn't seem to be stopping," Charest said before his visit.

"We hope the waters will subside as quickly as possible and we'll be able to start the reconstruction process."

Flood threat spreads

The Richelieu's water level rose to 1.2 metres above normal Wednesday, and Environment Canada is predicting rain for the area until Saturday.

The number of municipalities affected by the breached banks of the Richelieu jumped from 10 to 17 Thursday, due to high water levels in two tributaries to the north.

Six emergency shelters have been set up for people seeking refuge.

Septic tanks have also overflowed in several municipalities, prompting town officials to install portable toilets for residents.

Flood watches are in effect for other areas of the province.

Water levels are rising rapidly north of Quebec City, in the Beauce, and in the Lower St. Lawrence region.

Heavy rainfall warnings are in effect for all of those regions, with between 10 and 25 milimetres expected to fall by the end of Thursday.

Winter snowmelt, heavy rain

Environment Canada explained that this year's heavier-than-usual winter snowfall — and not just this week's continual downpour — is responsible for the floods.

It said the snow in the U.S. Adirondacks melted into Lake Champlain and, with this week's rain, a startling volume of water poured across the border into the Richelieu River.

"This is a really unique phenomenon," said René Héroux, an Environment Canada meteorologist.

"To understand how we wound up with a phenomenon of this magnitude, you need to go back to last winter."

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued a statement to say the federal government is ready to help those affected by the flooding.

"Our thoughts and prayers are with the families of the Richelieu Valley during the devastating floods that have hit the region this month," Harper said.

Photos at link


----------



## soldierblogger (8 May 2011)

CTV is reporting a developing story that the Army is being sent to Manitoba to help flood effort as of 08 1927EST MAY 11. This is a developing story and no further information is available at this time. 

Anyone else having any further information, specifically which unit?


----------



## ModlrMike (8 May 2011)

My guess would be 2VP as Brandon has declared a state of emergency today.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 May 2011)

I'll go! But I belong to JTFC so all we get is Op Cadence


----------



## REDinstaller (8 May 2011)

I'm up to go. Veteran of the Flood of the Century.


----------



## GAP (8 May 2011)

A chunk of Shilo troops are presently in Wainwright....


----------



## REDinstaller (8 May 2011)

there is presently a Bty and Coy here in WX.


----------



## CSS Supply Tech (8 May 2011)

Wainwright being Wainwright, I would have to assume there's always a large group of PPCLI there....Shilo just finished a 1 week ex involving reservists from 38, 39 & 41 cbg's, plus support from 1 ASG & 1 CMBG.

I would think there would be a large portion of  troops available, should be a busy few weeks for OP WO's.....


----------



## 57Chevy (10 May 2011)

Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

Soldiers at work on flood-mitigation efforts along Assiniboine
Winnipeg Free Press/Bartley Kives and Larry Kusch/05/9/2011
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/breakingnews/Soldiers-at-work-on-fllod-mitigation-efforts-along-Assiniboine-121514264.html

WINNIPEG - Emergency Measures Minister Steve Ashton told the legislature this afternoon that the increased projected flows along the Assiniboine present "a serious challenge for the Portage Diversion and the upper Assiniboine River."

"Rapid upgrades to both the diversion channel and the river dikes downstream of Portage will be required to help manage these record flows," he said.

Ashton said the military will be used to help reinforce and monitor dikes from Portage la Prairie to Headingley. Members of the Canadian Armed Forces will be arriving in stages today and tomorrow.

"Even with the planned upgrades to dikes and the diversion channel, we will be facing water beyond the capacity of the system. And we’re finalizing options to maintain this increased water in a controlled way."

Ashton also said that for administrative purposes, the government is declaring "a localized provincial state of emergency" for the city and RM of Portage la Prairie and for the RMs of Woodlands, Rosser, St. Francois Xavier, Headingley, Cartier, Macdonald and Grey.

"This is not related in any way to the presence of the military in the area. Rather this is for provincial and municipal flood-fighting efforts."

Approximately 150 soldiers have started working on flood-mitigation efforts along the Assiniboine River and another 350 will join them over the next few days.

One hundred soldiers, most of them from CFB Shilo, are helping to raise a dike along the Assiniboine near Poplar Point, east of Portage la Prairie, while another 30 to 50 are working in Brandon, said Lieutenant Colonel Shane Schreiber of the Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry.

Another 350 soldiers will be deployed over the next three days, he said. A further 300 are standing by in Edmonton, bringing the total potential deployment to 800, Schreiber said.

Soldiers will use trucks and boats to transfer sandbags and other supplies into difficult-to-reach areas along the Assiniboine, Schreiber said.

Soldiers are trained to work in difficult conditions - mud and rain - that may be dangerous for civilian volunteers, he said. The boats are light zodiacs, he added.

Premier Greg Selinger said the main concern is protecting rural areas along the Assiniboine River. He would not speculate about the prospects of the Assiniboine spilling its banks and flooding into the La Salle River.

The province is, however, considering controlled cuts in the dike to prevent wider spills, said Anne Burns, CAO of the Rural Municipality of Cartier.

About 40 properties are threatened in Cartier alone, she said.

Photo:
Workers at the Kapyong Barracks in Winnipeg prepare more than 600,000 sandbags, which will be sent west to help fight the flood on the Assiniboine River.


----------



## 57Chevy (10 May 2011)

Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

2,000 residents leaving homes in Brandon, Man.
Workers look to ease flood risk
Winnipeg Free Press and Brandon SunMay 10, 2011
http://www.globalwinnipeg.com/world/residents+leaving+homes+Brandon/4757889/story.html#ixzz1LyDELmhq

BRANDON, Man. — As many as 2,000 residents in Brandon are expected to be out of their homes by the end of Tuesday, part of mass evacuation orders resulting from rising flood waters that have prompted officials to declare state of emergency in Manitoba.

City officials went door-to-door Monday issuing the first wave of evacuation notices to residents in Brandon, about 200 kilometres west of Winnipeg.

The evacuations come as provincial officials prepare to take an unprecedented step to avoid damage to more homes.

Workers are expected to punch a hole in a dike along the south side of the Assiniboine River east of Portage la Prairie and risk flooding 150 homes rather than taking the chance an uncontrolled flood will swamp many more.

An uncontrolled spill of the Assiniboine River at Portage la Prairie, halfway between Winnipeg and Brandon, could send a rush of water into the La Salle River, flooding 500 square kilometres of southern Manitoba and as many as 850 homes in neighbouring communities.

The dike breach will be made as early as Wednesday. The province has yet to determine how it will make the cut.

"The worst that can happen is an uncontrolled breach of the dike, because you can lose control of the water and where it goes," Premier Greg Selinger said.

The 150 homeowners at risk of flooding were to be notified almost immediately by their municipalities that they had to leave. The province said it will do all it can to protect their residences. Homeowners will qualify for compensation if their houses are damaged.

The Manitoba government has declared a provincial state of emergency to deal with the imminent flood threat for the city of Portage la Prairie and the Rural Municipalities of Portage, Woodlands, Rosser, St. Francois Xavier, Headingley, Cartier, Macdonald and Grey.

Winnipeg is not believed to be in any danger.

But the diversion from the Assiniboine will hit the region around Lake Manitoba hard, a community meeting heard the community of Vogar, 200 kilometres northwest of Winnipeg, where officials told farmers that they need to get ready to evacuate 100,000 cattle and other farm animals in the next one or two weeks.

Manitoba Water Stewardship projects the Assiniboine's crest could arrive in Brandon as early as Tuesday or as late as Thursday.

The city received good news when Monday's anticipated heavy rains held off.


----------



## 57Chevy (20 May 2011)

From the Winnipeg Free Press and shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

REPLAY: Manitoba thanks military (Video at link)
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/Manit-122335359.html
Staff Writer 20 May 

In front of a stand of flags and sandbags, Manitoba's political honchos offered their thanks to the Canadian military for their flood-fighting efforts.

"Without the additional support we had from the troops, its quite likely that we would have seen a good chunk of southern Manitoba underwater," Premier Greg Selinger said at a ceremony behind the legislature Friday afternoon.

Premier Greg Selinger as well as Opposition leader Hugh McFadyen and Liberal leader Jon Gerrard offered their thanks. Brig.-Gen. Paul Wynnyk accepted Manitobans' heartfelt thanks on behalf of the military.

About 1700 troops and seven aircraft were deployed to the province earlier this month, as water levels along the Assiniboine River rose to unprecedented levels.

Selinger called Prime Minister Stephen Harper on May 8 to request assistance. The troops were deployed within 24 hours, he said.

The premier said that troop levels will begin to be reduced now that the worst of the flooding has passed, although many soldiers will remain to sandbag and shore up dikes, including about 100 working today in the R.M. Of St. Laurent.

Brig.-Gen. Paul Wynnyk, the commanding officer of Joint Task Force West, praised the province for its efforts and joked that troops had been well-treated during their stay.

"Wherever they went they were warmly received, warmly greeted and quite frankly overfed," he quipped.


 :yellow:


----------



## mariomike (20 May 2011)

That is great news.


----------



## REDinstaller (21 May 2011)

I just returned from the Portage Floods, my troops did their best and our Sqn placed Aqua berms around 132 houses.


----------



## Sig_Des (21 May 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> I just returned from the Portage Floods, my troops did their best and our Sqn placed Aqua berms around 132 houses.



You didn't break my Bison, did you?


----------



## REDinstaller (21 May 2011)

Did it ever really work?


----------



## PuckChaser (22 May 2011)

I don't think any Bison ever really works.


----------



## REDinstaller (22 May 2011)

His especially so. Its all in the crew.


----------



## Sig_Des (22 May 2011)

Pfft, that's the only that ever seems to work.


----------



## REDinstaller (22 May 2011)

Well i can assure you the chairs are firmly anchored.  >


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2011)

News Release - Manitoba:
“Manitobans will never forget the unwavering support of the Canadian Forces during this unprecedented natural disaster. Without hesitation, the Canadian Forces were here for us when we needed them and with their help we were able to avoid catastrophe on the Assiniboine River.  Although the flood fight is not over yet, particularly on Lake Manitoba, military assistance has helped us get through the worst.  On behalf of all Manitobans, I extend a sincere and heartfelt thank you to the women and men in uniform serving at home and abroad.”:
http://news.gov.mb.ca/news/index.html?item=11550


----------



## old medic (2 Jul 2011)

Canadian troops sent to Manitoba for flood relief
 By Matthew Fisher
02 July 2011
http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/07/02/canadian-troops-sent-to-manitoba-for-flood-relief/



> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — The Canadian Army is immediately deploying 200 soldiers from Shilo, Man., to help with flood relief efforts in the town of Souris, Man., and the Souris River Valley, Defence Minister Peter Mackay announced Saturday in Kandahar.
> 
> The troops were being sent “to deal with rising water in that community,” MacKay said after visiting for the last time with Canadian combat troops whose mission ends this week. “They will assist with sandbagging and flood control.”
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (3 Jul 2011)

The cause of the floods may have more to do with political shenanigans in the United States. After all, the system of dams and flood control is designed to deal with these situations. When it is deliberately compromised, then the downstream consequences are severe. While this article specifically deals with the Missouri River, how much of this thinking has influenced the control of the Red River on the American side?

http://www.americanthinker.com/2011/06/the_purposeful_flooding_of_americas_heartland.html



> *The Purposeful Flooding of America's Heartland*
> By Joe Herring
> 
> The Missouri River basin encompasses a vast region in the central and west-central portion of our country.  This river, our nation's longest, collects the melt from Rocky Mountain snowpack and the runoff from our continents' upper plains before joining the Mississippi river above St. Louis some 2,300 miles later.  It is a mighty river, and dangerous.
> ...


----------



## 57Chevy (3 Jul 2011)

Great article Thucydides.
Their theory ( I think) was based on a stable yearly flow of water.  
I don't think they were expecting to break all the earlier records of the "Big Muddy" flow.
There is a lot more water to deal with. Checking out the
release of water by dam chart from wikipedia will give an idea of the problem.
 ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Missouri_River_floods )

Regular updates:
Missouri River Flooding 2011 on Facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Missouri-River-Flooding-2011/158643600870061

Photo: Map of the Missouri River and its tributaries in North America


----------



## lea (4 Jul 2011)

"Soldiers from CFB Shilo were called out Saturday to reinforce flood defences in Souris."

 http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/Souris-rises-38-metres-overnight-124939164.html

.


----------



## eurowing (4 Jul 2011)

1976 all over again.


----------



## 57Chevy (5 Jul 2011)

Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act


Manitoba flood-fighting mishap injures 6
Melissa Martin, Winnipeg Free PressJuly 4, 2011
http://www.globalwinnipeg.com/world/Manitoba+flood+fighting+mishap+injures/5047163/story.html#ixzz1RCMbDdpj

SOURIS, Man. — Six people, including five soldiers, were rushed to hospital from the heart of Manitoba's flood fight on Monday afternoon.


Around 3:30 p.m., soldiers and civilian volunteers in Souris, Man. were unloading sandbags from a dump truck when a hydraulic line blew, spraying fluid over the workers. Air and ground ambulances rushed five soldiers from CFB Shilo and one Souris volunteer to hospital in Brandon, Man.


A spokesman for the military said the extent of their injuries had not been confirmed.

article continues...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Jul 2011)

All 5 soldiers have already returned to duty.

Mission is now terminated....for now


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Jul 2011)

What about along the Assiniboine in a few days? The Souris runs into it south of Shilo, for those whose geography of SW Manitoba is a bit rusty.


----------



## GAP (5 Jul 2011)

The Assiniboine has been high since breakup, and has hardly gone down at all....this surge from the Souris River is going to keep it high a lot longer.......way into the fall....

The Portage Diversion bypasses a bunch into Lake Manitoba (that's a disaster all by itself), but the James Street level (on the Red River, just after the Assiniboine joins the Red in downtown Winnipeg) is low enough that the Red River will take the increase easily......


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Jul 2011)

Not to get too technical, but the trigger point for a deliberate inundation a la Hoop and Holler is a flow rate of 52,000 cfs.  Current forecast peak in the period 11-15 Jul is now 46,000 cfs, which is well within the capacity of the Portage Diversion / Assiniboine Dike project to handle.  Nonetheless, the CF stands ready to return as required.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2011)

to all those helping


> 530 Deer Lake residents have now been safely evacuated from their community which is threatened by nearby forest fires.  Forest fires had been burning as close as 3.5 kilometres from the remote northwest Ontario community. At the request of Deer Lake First Nation Chief Roy Meekis and Band Council, the province and its municipal and federal partners coordinated the airlift of residents to the Regional Municipality of Greenstone, 615 kilometres to the southeast .... Federal Partners involved in the effort included the Canadian Forces, Health Canada and Aboriginal Affairs and Northern Development Canada ....


Source:  Government of Ontario news release, 8 Jul 11


> The men and women of the Canadian Forces successfully completed the evacuation of residents from the Deer Lake First Nations Community, after wildfires in the area threatened their safety. This major rescue operation, which was completed within 24 hours, was undertaken at the request of the Government of Ontario .... On the evening of July 6, Lieutenant-General Walter Semianiw, Commander of Canada Command, quickly deployed two CC-130 Hercules aircraft from Winnipeg in response to this life-threatening emergency. Working through the night, the rescue crews assisted in the evacuation of approximately 510 residents from the danger zone, in collaboration with provincial and local authorities. Evacuees were flown to Greenstone, near Geraldton, ON ....


Source:  CF news release, 7 Jul 11 - a bit more here.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Jul 2011)

Meanwhile, back in Slave Lake Alberta...


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jul 2011)

> The Government of Canada, through the work of the Canadian Forces, evacuated 125 residents of Cat Lake First Nation, Ontario, overnight, after wildfires in the area were threatening their welfare. This operation was undertaken at the request of the Government of Ontario .... Within an hour of the province’s request for airlift support, two CC-130 Hercules; one from 435 Transport and Rescue Squadron, based at 17 Wing Winnipeg and one from 424 Transport and Rescue Squadron, based at 8 Wing Trenton, were en route to the affected community. Less than three hours later, all the residents identified as a priority for evacuation by local authorities were safely on the ground in Kapuskasing, Ontario ....


Source:  CF news release, 14 Jul 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2011)

Getting busier?


> The Canadian Forces have supported municipal and provincial authorities in Ontario in evacuating 385 residents threatened by wildfires in the communities of Fort Hope and Sandy Lake. That number continues to climb as Canadian Forces aircraft continue the airlift of threatened Canadians out of Sandy Lake .... Beginning on Sunday, members of the Eabametoong First Nation were evacuated by the Canadian Forces from Fort Hope to Greenstone (Geraldton), Ontario using a CC-130 Hercules military transport aircraft tasked from 424 Squadron at 8 Wing Trenton. In total, 265 people were transported to safety, with the operation ceasing as of Monday morning. Ten members of the 3rd Canadian Rangers Patrol Group assisted in this evacuation effort by coordinating logistics, communicating with families and in the loading of the aircraft. Beginning today, members of the Sandy Lake First Nation were evacuated from Sandy Lake to Sioux Lookout using a CC-130 Hercules aircraft tasked from 435 Squadron at 17 Wing Winnipeg. In total, 120 people were transported to safety as of late Monday afternoon. Fourteen Canadian Rangers also supported the Sandy Lake evacuation ....


Source:  CF news release, 19 Jul 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2011)

> The Honourable Tony Clement, Minister for the Federal Economic Development Initiative for Northern Ontario (FedNor) and Member of Parliament for Parry Sound-Muskoka, and Greg Rickford, Member of Parliament for Kenora and Parliamentary Secretary for Aboriginal Affairs, were in Dryden today to meet with members of communities recently affected by wildfires ....  To date this month, the Canadian Forces have supported municipal and provincial authorities in Ontario in evacuating 1,896 residents threatened by wildfires .... Under the direction of Canada Command, the Canadian Forces have provided airlift using CC-130 Hercules military transport aircraft tasked from 8 Wing Trenton and 17 Wing Winnipeg. Since Monday evening, 386 additional people were evacuated from Sandy Lake and were brought to Sioux Lookout and Thunder Bay. Also, 123 people were evacuated from Keewaywin to Greenstone (Geraldton). Canadian Forces aircraft are currently involved in evacuating individuals from Sandy Lake .... Canada Command is continuing to monitor the current forest fire situation in the northern Ontario and remains prepared to support communities at risk of being affected by smoke or threatened by fire.


Source:  Government of Canada news release, 20 Jul 11


----------



## Bass ackwards (20 Jul 2011)

It sounds like they're having a real go-'round with those fires. A news report I read yesterday said there were already two thousand firefighters working on that. 
Yesterday morning, it was so smoky here in Thompson that we were all wondering if we had a good fire burning just outside of town somewhere. Turned out to be smoke from the Ontario fires.


----------



## Sparkplugs (21 Jul 2011)

Just proud to see that the good ol' Hercs are helping out, and that my hometown (Greenstone) is taking in lots of evacs as well.  =)  My mother was telling me that there's so much ash in the air they can't leave the windows open because it covers everything!


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2011)

> *Since Wednesday evening, the Canadian Forces have evacuated over 500 more Canadians from northern Ontario communities, which continue to be threatened by wildfires.* Five Canadian Forces CC-130 Hercules transport aircraft began flying at first light this morning from Winnipeg, Manitoba, picking up people from Sandy Lake, Kingfisher Lake and Deer Lake First Nations communities and delivering them to Thunder Bay, Ontario .... Working alongside federal, municipal and provincial partners in the forest fire-ravaged communities, hundreds of Canadian Forces personnel, including aircrew, planning staff and Canadian Rangers, are involved in the ongoing disaster relief effort known as Operation FORGE .... Operation FORGE is the Canadian Forces contribution to the Whole-of-Government effort to assist the Government of Ontario in the emergency evacuation of Canadians threatened by the current wildfires. This support is currently provided mainly through airlift conducted by CC-130 Hercules aircraft from 14 Wing in Greenwood, Nova Scotia, 8 Wing in Trenton, Ontario, and 17 Wing in Winnipeg, Manitoba. Canadian Rangers from the 3rd Canadian Ranger Patrol Group are also assisting in some communities by coordinating the logistical plans, loading aircraft and communicating with the families of the community members. In addition to Canadian Rangers, the CF also deployed ground coordination teams to assist with organizing community members onto military aircraft for evacuation. Since the beginning of July, the Canadian Forces has evacuated over 3,000 residents from the communities of Deer Lake, Cat Lake, Fort Hope, Keewaywin, Kingfisher Lake, Kasabonika and Sandy Lake.


Source:  CF news release, 21 Jul 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2011)

Operation FORGE: CF Air Operations Cease After Airlifting More Than 3,600 Northern Ontario Residents To Safety
NR11.087 - July 22, 2011


> After successfully evacuating more than 3,600 residents from seven northern Ontario communities that had been threatened by wildfires, Canadian Forces airlift is no longer needed as part of the Province of Ontario-led evacuation efforts .... Six CC-130 Hercules military transport aircraft flew a total of 42 missions, evacuating 3,614 people from Deer Lake, Cat Lake, Fort Hope, Keewaywin, Kingfisher Lake, Kasabonika and Sandy Lake since July 6, 2011.  Half of those flights took place in the past three days .... Working alongside federal, provincial and municipal partners in evacuating citizens from the forest fire-ravaged areas of northern Ontario, hundreds of Canadian Forces personnel from across the country were involved in Operation FORGE.  These include air and ground crew from Winnipeg, Manitoba; Trenton, Ontario; and Greenwood, Nova Scotia, as well as planning staff from Petawawa, Toronto, Winnipeg and Ottawa. Over 50 Canadian Rangers from the 3rd Canadian Ranger Patrol Group were mobilized in 14 communities across northern Ontario to assist with the evacuations by working with military ground coordination teams.  Operation FORGE is the Canadian Forces contribution to the Whole-of-Government effort to assist the Government of Ontario in the emergency evacuation of Canadians threatened by wildfires.


----------



## medic65726 (23 Jul 2011)

I was in Cat Lake that day, on a MEDEVAC aircraft, getting out some of the elders with complex health issues (none of which were helped by he smoke they were inhaling). Two hercs were flying back and forth to Greenstone (Geraldton) with loads of evacuees. Incredible well organized, they were really minimizing their time on the ground, with groups of residents organized in the terminal building, names being checked off on lists by the Rangers and then escorted to the Hercs by the SARTECHS. We were there until after 0100 and they worked through the night getting people out. 
Sorry for the horrible photo, but there are not a lot of ramp lights in Cat Lake and I only had my phone to take pics. We did our part of course and took a plane full.


----------



## john10 (23 Jul 2011)

Great work, Medic


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2012)

> Manitoba Aboriginal Affairs Minister Eric Robinson says the province is considering asking the Canadian Forces for help getting fuel, food and other critical supplies to remote First Nations this winter.  Earlier this week, northern chiefs declared a state of emergency, hoping to spur the provincial and federal governments to create a contingency plan for the fact the winter road network is delayed by several weeks.  obinson said Friday he is preparing to do just that. "I'm prepared to contact the Canadian military to help out," he said. "There are some communities with airstrips which can accommodate bigger aircraft."  Manitoba Keewatinowi Okimakanak Grand Chief David Harper was thrilled to hear the idea.  "That would be awesome," he said. "That would be exactly the kind of response we are looking for." ....


_Winnipeg Free Press_ via Postmedia News, 14 Jan 12

More on the state of emergency declared by the Chiefs here.


----------



## Rifleman62 (14 Jan 2012)

> Earlier this week, northern chiefs declared a state of emergency


, but the province has not. The CF is not to be in completion with private enterprise. If an air carrier can do the task, then the job goes out to bid.

If an emergency is declared and federal assistance is requested, that is a different matter. The province still pays (unless the Feds forgive the cost), but probably at a smaller amount.

My understanding of Region Ops.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> The CF is not to be in competition with private enterprise. If an air carrier can do the task, then the job goes out to bid.


I've heard the same thing in other situations, too.


----------



## GAP (14 Jan 2012)

It may be unseasonably warm in the southern parts, but that cold mantle has pretty much stalled over a large part of the areas where reserves are.....there will be winter roads, but we are likely only looking at 15-25 days of travel....it's going to be tight, but has happened before.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jun 2012)

> Edmonton soldiers are on alert this weekend. They may be called to help with a potential flooding disaster in British Columbia.
> 
> The Fraser River in B.C. is spilling over its banks, leaving many residents in the Okanagan and Chilliwack areas facing evacuation orders and flooded properties.
> 
> ...


CTV.ca, 24 Jun 12


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2013)

> The Canadian Forces has decided to start charging municipalities and provinces to cover the costs whenever the military is called upon to help in emergencies such as floods and wildfires, according to internal Defence Department documents obtained by Postmedia News.
> 
> Military officials say federal budget cuts are to blame for the move, which ends a 15-year practice of waiving efforts to recover such costs and could force communities and provinces to think twice before calling the Canadian Forces for help.
> 
> ...


National Post/Postmedia News, 7 Jan 13


----------



## GAP (8 Jan 2013)

Military to charge provinces, communities for disaster relief
Lee Berthiaume January 7, 2013
Article Link

OTTAWA — The Canadian Forces has decided to start charging municipalities and provinces to cover the costs whenever the military is called upon to help in emergencies such as floods and wildfires, according to internal Defence Department documents obtained by Postmedia News.

Military officials say federal budget cuts are to blame for the move, which ends a 15-year practice of waiving efforts to recover such costs and could force communities and provinces to think twice before calling the Canadian Forces for help.

Supporting provincial and municipal governments during natural disasters in Canada has long been considered one of military’s most important missions.

In the past two years, Canadian soldiers have helped fight flooding in Manitoba and Quebec and evacuated, housed and fed residents of northern Ontario communities threatened by forest fires.

The costs borne by the military varied from nearly $4 million for the flooding in Quebec and $3.8 million for flood mitigation in Manitoba, to $51,000 for evacuating and feeding the threatened communities in Northern Ontario.

The assistance was considered critical for protecting lives and livelihoods — and earned the Canadian Forces high praise from across the country.

“Manitobans will never forget the unwavering support of the Canadian Forces during this unprecedented natural disaster,” Manitoba Premier Greg Selinger said in May 2011 after floods hit that province.

“Without hesitation, the Canadian Forces were here for us when we needed them and with their help we were able to avoid catastrophe on the Assiniboine River. Although the flood fight is not over yet, particularly on Lake Manitoba, military assistance has helped us get through the worst.”

But such good will may be in short supply going forward as provinces and municipalities, which have received help from the Canadian Forces without cost for more than a decade, will now be forced to pay for such assistance.

“Whilst DND has typically waived the cost of CF assistance to other government departments over the past 15 years,” reads a briefing note prepared for Defence Minister Peter MacKay this past July, “given present fiscal restraints, the department is no longer in a position to routinely waive the often significant costs associated with this assistance.

“Going forward, the waiving of such costs must be the exception, rather than the rule,” the note adds.

National Defence spokeswoman Tanya LeBlanc said in an emailed statement the department “takes its role as a strong steward of public resources very seriously and makes every effort to ensure sound financial management of taxpayer dollars.”

“DND has always had the authority to recoup costs,” she added.

“Given present fiscal restraints, DND has decided to exercise its authority to recoup costs related to support to other government departments when it deems it necessary.”
More on link


----------



## PPCLI Guy (8 Jan 2013)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jan 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> “Without hesitation, the Canadian Forces were here for us when we needed them and with their help we were able to avoid catastrophe on the Assiniboine River.


Well having been there multiple times, yet they rebuild in the flood-plain....yes, it's tiresome.

Oh, and I've also been involved with the critical need for CF troops to shovel out Toronto bus stops, even though the weather still precluded bus service.


Perhaps if the municipalities realized that there's _always_ a cost....


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Jan 2013)

I always thought the dom ops policy was that whichever level of government called for military assistance footed the bill for the operation.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Jan 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I always thought the dom ops policy was that whichever level of government called for military assistance footed the bill for the operation.




That _was_ the policy when I was serving, but the article suggests that about 15 years ago (1997/78, during the Chrétien regime) it changed and DND stopped recovering - or trying to recover - such costs. I said "trying" because I believe (it wasn't anywhere near my area of responsibility) that some (many?) disaster relief costs ended up being "forgiven" when cabinet told DND to stop trying to collect from some regions.


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Jan 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> That _was_ the policy when I was serving, but the article suggests that about 15 years ago (1997/78, during the Chrétien regime) it changed and DND stopped recovering - or trying to recover - such costs. I said "trying" because I believe (it wasn't anywhere near my area of responsibility) that some (many?) disaster relief costs ended up being "forgiven" when cabinet told DND to stop trying to collect from some regions.



It is my understanding that Quebec had always refused to pay, both for domestic disaster relief and for aid of the civil power. Furthermore, from time to time the MND waived cost recovery in other cases, which was catered for in the regulations. I cannot say one way or the other how much has been billed as opposed to how much has been recovered over the years. Excuse me for being cynical, but there are not many political points to be made by pressing recovery instead of stepping in and publically forgiving the costs, with the appropriate number of government MPs in attendance, of course, all of whom are credited for going to bat for their constituents.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Jan 2013)

Perhaps clearer criteria on when a another level of government shall pay and when not. Foreseeable events, bill them. Unforeseeable, then you work for free.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jan 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Perhaps clearer criteria on when a another level of government shall pay and when not. Foreseeable events, bill them. Unforeseeable, then you work for free.



So, is the annual flooding in Manitoba foreseeable?


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Jan 2013)

Also, everyone, please bear in mind the HUGE difference between: "Aid to the civil power," which is non-discretionary; and "civil assistance,"* which includes disaster relief, etc, which is highly discretionary and, often, very political in nature.


-----
* Not sure what the correct term is these days.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jan 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, is the annual flooding in Manitoba foreseeable?


In Ontario, we have a "flood watch season", but you don't get evacuations every season.  Good question.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Jan 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, is the annual flooding in Manitoba foreseeable?



The flooding is , if the flood levels change rapidly and overwhelm the systems, then I think that falls into the unforeseeable, even if it's not. In this case the Provincial and Federal governments have invested a fair chunk of money , time and planning to mitigate an annual event. Despite all that, sometimes crap happens and I think requesting larger resources is justified.

Not anticipating snow cycles or preparing adequate equipment to a snowstorm in a city that should have a longterm plan to deal with such I would consider a foreseeable event and a bill forthcoming. I think a clear line is needed, up to that line expect to pay, perhaps on a sliding scale, beyond the line the equipment moves as soon as it's clear the line is going to be crossed, so we don't have situation that we wait to long to respond to. One option would be that regional and Provincial governments pay to a disaster fund so the military can respond and that at least some of the money will come from that fund. This is how the Oil pollution fund works.


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Jan 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, is the annual flooding in Manitoba foreseeable?


To a degree. The current approach is to rate floods at 100, 300 or 1000 year events with the lower numbers occurring more often and being less severe. The 1997 flood was a 1000yr event, and the 2011 flood a 300 year event. Most serious floods here are 100yr events and cause widespread, but reasonably easy to manage crises. 

Several factors come into play when flood forecasting: the amount of fall rain and ground saturation coupled with the first freeze date, the winter snow cover, and upstream events in North Dakota; to name a few. Flood forecasts can change at a moments notice if there is a large late season snowfall with very cold weather that prevents runoff. This last factor was what precipitated the flood of 2011 which had initially been rated at 100yr but was much worse. The recent reduction in flood damages are due to several initiatives: widening the mouth of the Floodway where it drains into Lake Winnipeg, completion of the Brunkild dyke, and extension of the Portage diversion for example. As each of these projects nears completion, the degree of flood damage should lessen. That being said, there are some towns like Morris, that will continue to be at risk, as will some farms. The Red River drainage basin is massive, taking up most of lower MB and some of lower SK, and flooding can occur anywhere within its boundaries.

Link to map.


----------



## GAP (8 Jan 2013)

Some of the damage was mitigated after 1997 by forcing rebuilds to raise the level of housing/farms yards above the flood levels.....the 300 year level if I remember correctly. They refused funding if it was not done.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2013)

If quoted correctly, an interesting quote from the Parliamentary Secretary for Defence, Chris Alexander, via CBC.ca:


> .... Alexander couldn't say how much money the department stands to save by changing the process, explaining that *the decision would be made on a case-by-case basis*, but he noted that disaster relief is secondary to the military's main job, "the defence of Canada."
> 
> "In budgetary terms, *it certainly isn't the dominant role or the main role of the Canadian Forces*." ....


On the yellow bit, if a country's defence strategy lists 3 priorities for "delivering excellence at home", one of which is to "assist civil authorities in responding to a wide range of threats - from natural disasters to terrorist attacks", am I the only one to wonder how useful the system is if it can't deliver on its top three priorities?

To be fair, though, that bit in green in the quote _does_ provide a handy escape clause.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Jan 2013)

To fair, he is not saying the CF won't be used to help out in disasters.

What (I think) is being said is that we reserve the right to recover funds in certain circumstances.

There is a tendency for certain municipal and provincial governments to treat the CF another emergency response department- one that comes for free.

This can lead to situations where lower levels of government do not develop the emergency response capabilities they should maybe have developed on their own.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2013)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> To fair, he is not saying the CF won't be used to help out in disasters.
> 
> What (I think) is being said is that we reserve the right to recover funds in certain circumstances.
> 
> ...


I actually never thought of that - good point.

Meanwhile, the latest - a bit of clarification - from the Minister (also attached if link doesn't work):


> (Yesterday), the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement on the Department of National Defence's cost-recovery measures for disaster relief:
> 
> "The Canadian Armed Forces has always been, and remains, ready and able to assist Canadians at all times. As Minister of National Defence, my greatest priority is ensuring the safety and well-being of all Canadians.
> 
> ‪I stress two things.  First, there has been no change in Department of National Defence 's policy regarding cost recovery; and second, *the policy relates only to recovery of costs from another federal department, such as Public Safety, when it requests that Department of National Defence / Canadian Armed Forces provide assistance to a province, municipality, or other eligible entity*.  ‪Decisions regarding cost recovery from another federal department are made on a case-by-case basis."


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Jan 2013)

The Municiplaities will likely just recover the costs from the Feds through the DFAA:

http://www.publicsafety.gc.ca/prg/em/dfaa/index-eng.aspx

Each Province can claim back up to $1.00 per head of population (BC = $4.3 million) annually in case of 'disasters', which usually means flooding (because other troubles are generally ionsurable). Of course, the Feds can mess around with what is claimable, or not, kind of like an overempowered Fin Clerk can debate a travel claim with you.  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2014)

Bumped with the latest - OP Lentus is under way again - pix from CF imagery folk ....



_Capatain Kristjan Raths, 435 Squadron Air Combat Systems Officer, takes count of Kashechewan residents boarding the CC130 Hercules aircraft. During Operation LENTUS in May 2014, Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) aircraft evacuated flood victims stranded in Fort Albany and Kashechewan, Ontario, in response to a request for assistance by the Province of Ontario. Operation LENTUS is the Canadian Armed Forces response to provide support for Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Response (HADR) to provincial and territorial authorities in the case of a major natural disaster that overwhelms their capacity to respond.  Photo taken by: Sgt Daren Kraus_


_Kashechewan residents disembark the CC130 Hercules aircraft at Kapuskasing Aiport. During Operation LENTUS in May 2014, Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) aircraft evacuated flood victims stranded in Fort Albany and Kashechewan, Ontario, in response to a request for assistance by the Province of Ontario. Operation LENTUS is the Canadian Armed Forces response to provide support for Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Response (HADR) to provincial and territorial authorities in the case of a major natural disaster that overwhelms their capacity to respond.  Photo taken by: Sgt Daren Kraus_


_Overall of Kashechewan from the cockpit of CC130 340 Hercules aircraft during take off. During Operation LENTUS in May 2014, Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) aircraft evacuated flood victims stranded in Fort Albany and Kashechewan, Ontario, in response to a request for assistance by the Province of Ontario. Operation LENTUS is the Canadian Armed Forces response to provide support for Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Response (HADR) to provincial and territorial authorities in the case of a major natural disaster that overwhelms their capacity to respond.  Photo taken by: Sgt Daren Kraus_

More CF pix here, and more on OP Lentus here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2017)

Bumped with the latest CF domestic help-out, this time in New Brunswick - this from PS Canada:


> The Honourable Ralph Goodale, Minister of Public Safety and Emergency Preparedness, issued the following statement:
> 
> “Our thoughts and prayers are with the people of New Brunswick as they respond to, and recover from, Tuesday’s ice storm. We are saddened by news that it appears to be responsible for two deaths and some injuries.
> 
> ...


More on the story via Google News here - good luck to all affected


----------



## ConsideringCareers… (24 Sep 2017)

geo said:
			
		

> Been up there too... many, many times over a period of 15 years..... same problem every time!
> 
> Nothing that you couldn't solve with several jerry cans of gas & some matches..... but, that's my "not DS" solution to the  problem



I gather that you are a combat engineer (wow look at my detective skills  :sarcasm: ) how often do the Engineers do humanitarian missions, either domestic or overseas.

Thank you!

Also, what does Chimo come from, I understand it is a greeting and is used as the engineers Cheer and all, but where does it come from? Why is it used?

Thanks again


----------



## mariomike (24 Sep 2017)

ConsideringCareers… said:
			
		

> Also, what does Chimo come from, I understand it is a greeting and is used as the engineers Cheer and all, but where does it come from? Why is it used?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Military_Engineers#Chimo

See also,

Customs and Traditions of the Canadian Military Engineers 
https://web.archive.org/web/20050909200635/http://www.forces.gc.ca/admie/dgcps/CME_customs_e.htm


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Sep 2017)

ConsideringCareers… said:
			
		

> . . .  how often do the Engineers do humanitarian missions, either domestic or overseas.



Do a little research and not just on this forum.  Try going to the horse's mouth (or ass depending on viewpoint).

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations.page

Look through the links provided for both current and past operations.  Some of them will have a synopsis of where, what, who and when was provided.  If no synopsis, do a google search of the specific operation.  You probably find an answer to all your questions about where and how often the CAF deploys.


----------

